# There is a daily chat



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello to all the homies, gringos, pistoleros, gangstaz, doooooooooods, and other typical troublemakers,

Oh yeah . . . . . what was I going to say? Yes, chat. . . . it's still there . . . . so am I . . . . still grumpy, unfriendly, and occasionally mildly shocking the uninitiated. Do come in if you care to dare.

cheerios,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i dont understand ? :O


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Crash is just inviting people into our chat room is all Noz.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

so all you people out ther who just look at posts, 

COME IN!!!the more the merrier!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

lol C! you grumpy?!?!!?? never seen that side to u (yet)  

Harley, you got that chat bit solved?


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Zakk said:


> lol C! you grumpy?!?!!?? never seen that side to u (yet)
> 
> Harley, you got that chat bit solved?


ye my bro fixed it


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Good! now i can rip you to shreds on the chat lines!


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Trust and believe, Zakk will! LOL


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i can't wait to get my hands on noz.....or is it my keyboard...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

i claim the first stike!


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll bring the beer for the rest of us to chill and watch. Hope you like Sam Adams, or I might have to bring in the Coalminers Stout!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Bud for me!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Pshh, I think the problem is PEOPLE IN THE CHAT DON'T TALK.


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah more people need to come in


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow.. this is like a chat in itself anyway..


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

yea! it is! come into the room!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i can't wait to get my hands on noz.....or is it my keyboard...


i taste nice


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol WHAAAAAAAT?! 
odd statement....


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

N0z said:


> i taste nice


eeeeeeeeeeeeew that is an overload of information!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

lol nom nom nom there goes my arm!!


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

It was good to see some of the old timers back on chat last night.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

whoah, I haven't been here in a while.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------

